# Mojo's living room/home theater



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

Receiver: Marantz SR5005
Speakers: Swan Diva 5.1 front, C3 center and R2 rears
Subwoofer: Premier Acoustics PA-120
Television: Panasonic 55GT30 
Blu-ray player: Panasonic BDT210 
Cable box: Scientific Atlantic 4250HD

Cables from Monoprice
TV stand from local store
Cooling via Cooler Guys fans - dual 120mm for the receiver and a single 120mm for the cable box.








[/IMG]

:sn:


----------

